# Tie rods and wiper linkage on a 1997 Altima



## teh5002 (Aug 27, 2008)

I have a 1997 Nissan Altima. I took it into a mechanic's today because the driver's side wiper had stopped working. The shop called to tell me that the wiper linkage is broken and needs to be replaced. They also told me that they found a problem with the left inner and out tie rod, which need to be replaced. He gave me a quote of $560 to fix everything. Does that seem like a reasonable price?


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

thats very expensive. does that include an alignment?


----------



## teh5002 (Aug 27, 2008)

it does include an alignment. And an oil change and a state inspection.


----------

